# Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3D kommt 2012 !!!



## Mandalorianer (11 Juli 2011)

*Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3D ​*
Horror und Splatter-Effekte Fans aufgepasst, wie das Produktionsstudio Lionsgate, dass auch für die SAW Reihe verantwortlich ist, bekannt gegeben hat, starten die Dreharbeiten für den nächsten Texas Chainsaw Massacre Teil bereits demnächst. Das dritte Remake in der Serie wird zum ersten Mal im kompletten 3D produziert.


Schaurig veranlagtes Kinopublikum darf sich im kommenden Jahr auf ein Kräftemessen der Horror-Titanen einstellen. Nachdem Dimension Films bereits den amerikanischen Kinostart von Halloween 3D für Oktober 2012 festlegen konnte, zog jetzt auch Lionsgate Films nach und platzierte The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3D am 05. Oktober 2012. Damit starten die beiden Ikonen des Genrekinos nur wenige Wochen voneinander entfernt in modernisierter Form und müssen sich erneut einem heutigen Publikum stellen. Wann sich eines der beiden Projekte auch deutschen Kinogängern stellen muss, ist zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt weiterhin ungewiss. Produzent Carl Mazzocone über den Clou: “Ich kann es kaum erwarten, diese Ikonen des Horrors in zeitgemäßer Form für ein heutiges Publikum aufbereiten zu dürfen. John Luessenhop wird ein neues Kapitel abliefern, das direkt vom Original abgeleitet ist und mindestens ebenso schaurig daherkommt.”

Das Projekt wird eine direkte Fortsetzung zum Original von Filmemacher Tobe Hooper aus dem Jahr 1974 und erzählt von Heather, die mit ihren Freunden nach Texas reist, um dort ihr Erbe antreten zu können. Was zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht bekannt ist: genau dieses Erbe läuft unter dem Leatherface.

Nach Marilyn Burns, Caroline Williams, Kate Hodge, Renee Zellweger, Jessica Biel und Jordana Brewster wird sie das nächste Texas-Girl sein: *Alexandra Daddario. Daddario* wird die weibliche Hauptrolle im nächsten Texas Chainsaw Massacre spielen, das 2012 in 3D in die Kinos kommen wird.


*Schaurige Grüsse vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (12 Juli 2011)

Kettensäge?


----------



## Punisher (28 Sep. 2011)

Her damit


----------



## chuba (6 Nov. 2011)

joa, solche filme schaut man ab und an gerne an ..


----------



## Alexander09 (24 Nov. 2011)

Danke!!


----------



## DerSisko (21 Jan. 2012)

:WOW: Kettensäge in 3D ...


----------



## Miss Wayward (6 Juli 2012)

Yeah XDDD ich freu mich


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Juli 2012)

*KinoStart hat sich ein wenig verschoben : *

*Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3D*
Genre: Horror/Thriller
Regie: John Luessenhop
Besetzung: Alexandra Daddario, Tania Raymonde, Sue Rock, Scott Eastwood, Bill Moseley, Gunnar Hansen, Trey Songz, Keram Malicki-Sanchez, Shaun Sipos, Thom Barry, Paul Rae, Richard Riehle
*Kinostart: 04. Januar 2013*


----------



## Yunan (2 Juni 2013)

Sorry dass ich den Thread wieder hochpushe aber ich habe ihn vorhin auf Blu Ray gesehen und er ist einfach nur unterirdisch schlecht


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

der Film war der Hammer!!!!........... schlecht


----------



## lofas (1 Mai 2014)

*MIEST :angry:*


----------

